# IronKey or related encrypted disks for FreeBSD



## Farhan Khan (May 17, 2018)

Are there any encrypted USB disks that work on FreeBSD? I'm thinking IronKey or an equivalent?

I need to transport encrypted data across Windows, Linux and FreeBSD.


----------

